# Hammurabi



## Cezary (6. Jun 2008)

Hi! Ich möchte das Spiel "Hammurabi" programmieren. Wie schaffe ich jetzt z.B. um wenn ich auf Start im JFrame drücke, dass sich eine neue Seite kommt halt mit der graphischen Oberfläche. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben geben um das Spiel zu programmieren? Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nix vom Spiel programmiert, also kann ich auch keinen Quellcode reinschreiben.


----------



## pyr0t0n (7. Jun 2008)

a) du solltest vllt kurz erklären was das fürn ein Spiel ist, ich kenns nicht.
und
b) solltest du schonmal was von deinem Code zeigen damit ich dir zum bsp helfen kann.


----------



## Quaxli (9. Jun 2008)

@pyr0t0n:
Hamurabi ist eine der ersten "Wirtschaftsimulationen". Ähnlich wie Kaiser, wenn Dir das was sagt, nur einfacher.

@Cezary:
Ich habe den Eindruck, daß Du Dich erstmal grundlegend mit der Erstellung von GUI's beschäftigen solltest. Wie man von einem Fenster auf nächste verzweigt, sollte schon bekannt sein, bevor  man sich an komplexere Geschichten wagt. Schau Dir mal die Tutorials hier und im Swing-Unterforum an, da solltest Du Dir einiges an Info rausziehen können. 
Üblicherweise sollte man hier schon konkrete Probleme inklusive Beispielcode posten. Das Ganze klingt für mich schon etwas in die Richtung "Kann mir jemand Hamurabi programmieren".


----------

